# likes and dislikes



## comparequotes

What are your likes and dislikes when it comes to attitude?


----------



## I_Love_australia

Friendliness and warm nature in likes

Arrogant in dislike.

Wanna share my experience in Sydney. I am guy from India and during my visit to Sydney, I visited police stadium that's near circular quay. As soon as i came out, i met a guy who smiled and spoke with me. we spoke for about 15 mins and he suggested me the places to visit in Sydney.

That' s nice gesture. made me feel good about people of Sydney.



comparequotes said:


> What are your likes and dislikes when it comes to attitude?


----------



## I_Love_australia

On lighter note...One more thing i don't like is....Monday mornings


----------



## Bubblez

I can't stand when someone is rude and just has no respect for anyone around them. I hate when people are greedy and impatient.

I love funny people. Enjoying life is how life is meant to be!


----------



## pamhilts

I like the scuba diving wow the great fun and advanture..!!


----------



## Dexter

I like most things about Australia... It is not easy to find dislikes but I'll try... I despise arrogant people, usually immigrants (in particular from Eastern Europe) who think that they are better than the rest of people living here. These people are here usually on student visa and know nothing of Australian life.


----------



## avcrk

Hi there,

Likes - people who dont take themselves too seriously in daily living, smile more than being straight faced, like to whistle or hum as they go about their day - happy to be alive types, like to have themselves set to receive as well as transmit.
Dislikes - mental laziness, people trying too hard to be cool like those who have you-tube videos that start with "Hey guys wassup...", cant abide verbal standover tactics.

That's about it. 
If your happy, i'm happy too.

Cheers
Adrian


----------



## healthins

I like pureness and dislike cheating.


----------



## cjka

Likes:
Pretty nice attitude (most of the time). Better economy (though this is relative). Nice standard of living.

Dislikes:
i don't like being hurried like those 2/3 hr parking limits - Manly beach 2 hr limit and 2/3 hr limits for mall parking. Expensive city parking.

Complicated health insurance plans. Like you don't know how much is covered by insurance and how much is out of pocket until you get whatever it is going to be done.

Double demerits on long weekends; mobile speed cameras, almost everything is expensive specially houses/rental 

Driver attitudes


----------



## David101

I like those you are true to their selves and I don't like those boastful people and people who are pretending...


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

My likes and dislikes... It’s difficult for me to decide . 
I like friendly and helpful nature  but I dislike proud and attitude .


----------

